# An awesome motivational poem



## little_birdie (Jan 5, 2005)

I originally posted this poem on some other topic, but I thought everyone on this site who needs some positive thinking should read it.

IF

If you can keep your head when all about you
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you
But make allowance for their doubting too,
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
Or being lied about, don't deal in lies,
Or being hated, don't give way to hating,
And yet don't look too good, nor talk too wise:
If you can dream--and not make dreams your master,
If you can think--and not make thoughts your aim;
If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
And treat those two impostors just the same;
If you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
And stoop and build 'em up with worn-out tools:

If you can make one heap of all your winnings
And risk it all on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
And lose, and start again at your beginnings
And never breath a word about your loss;
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
To serve your turn long after they are gone,
And so hold on when there is nothing in you
Except the Will which says to them: "Hold on!"

If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
Or walk with kings--nor lose the common touch,
If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you;
If all men count with you, but none too much,
If you can fill the unforgiving minute
With sixty seconds' worth of distance run,
Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it,
And--which is more--you'll be a Man, my son!


By: Rudyard Kipling


----------



## little_birdie (Jan 5, 2005)

No? Nobody likes this poem? I dunno, I like it. :stu


----------



## Jochy (Mar 1, 2005)

it is good littlebirdie, definitely, good to raise self esteem, after reading it i felt that there's no reason to feel inferior to the rest of the world, because i saw myself on it. don't worry, people would like it if they read it, but sometimes one is not in the mood to read poetry, that's why you don't have replies yet, but i did like it a lot.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

As always, something a little birdie told me ends up brightening my day. Thank you!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I love this poem. Was just thinking about it and did a search to see if anyone had ever posted. I heard it on the radio several months back.



> If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
> To serve your turn long after they are gone,
> And so hold on when there is nothing in you
> Except the will which says to them: "Hold on!"


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

*good poem*

Dont worry I liked it...enough to print it out!


----------

